# Hướng dẫn vệ sinh dây da đồng hồ



## avocado (6/10/21)

Hướng dẫn vệ sinh dây da đồng hồ √ Vải mềm và sạch √ Giấm trắng (đừng lấy giấm nuôi nhé) √ Bông gòn/băng gạc √ Xà phòng tắm lỏng (có thể làm bìa da menu nhà hàng từ xà bông cục, sữa tắm, sữa rửa mặt dưỡng ẩm) Bước 1: Lấy vải mềm lau sạch bụi bẩn, mồ hôi, … cả hai mặt dây. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bước 2: Trộn 1 phần giấm trắng với 3 phần nước ấm, sau đó khuấy đều. Bước 3: Nhúng vải mềm sạch vào nước giấm và vắt thật ráo. Cảm thấy còn hơi ẩm là được. Bước 4: Lấy miếng vải tẩm dung dịch nước giấm nhẹ nhàng chà xát toàn bộ bề mặt của báo giá quyển menu bìa dadây da đồng hồ. Sử dụng một tăm bông nhúng một ít dung dịch để làm sạch khu vực mà vải lau không được. Bước 5: Pha sữa tắm với một ly nước (hoặc làm tan một ít xà phòng cục) cho đến khi thấy có bọt khó vỡ là được. (Đừng pha đặc đến mức bọt tràn đầy nhé) Bước 6: Nhúng một miếng vải sạch khác vào dung dịch xà phòng và vắt ráo, sau đó lau dây. Xà phòng sẽ làm sạch giấm lẫn các chất bẩn còn lại. Nếu dùng xà phòng dưỡng ẩm sẽ giúp da mềm mịn ít bị cứng sau khi làm sạch hơn. Bước 7: Dùng bông gòn, băng gạc thấm đi tất cả nước trên bề mặt dây. Sau khi lau khô triệt để hãy đặt dây trong môi trường thông thoáng, không phơi nắng/gió da đang ướt vì sẽ làm da dễ giòn, cứng. Bước 8: Nếu dây không phải loại da lộn, hãy lau mặt trước bằng sáp ong, dầu khoáng (vaseline), dầu olive để dây da thêm bóng bẩy và chịu nước, chống mốc. Dùng vải mềm sạch phết một lớp thật mỏng sáp/dầu lau nhẹ lên mặt dây trước. Chú ý: đừng để sáp/dầu dính vào mặt da sau (đặc biệt là da lộn) vì phần da này thường rất mịn (để thấm/chịu mồ hôi mà không gây bí) nên dầu/sáp sẽ khiến da mặt dây sau trở nên nhớt, thậm chí là chóng hỏng. – Dây kim loại: chất liệu quá quen thuộc của thế giới đồng hồ và luôn góp mặt ở các mẫu đồng hồ cao cấp và sang trọng nhất. – Dây da: Nếu như nói đến sự cổ điển và thanh lịch thì chắc chắn không lựa chọn nào có thể qua mặt được đồng hồ dây da – Dây vải dù/ dây nato: chất liệu được giới trẻ hiện nay rất ưa chuộng, bởi sự đa dạng về màu sắc, nét cá tính và rất thoải mái khi đeo – Dây cao su: Loại dây đồng hồ phổ biến cho những dòng đồng hồ theo phong cách thể thao của giới trẻ. + Bước 1: Dùng nước ấm để vệ sinh đồng hồ ( nhiệt độ khoảng 60) pha với nước rửa chén hoặc xà phòng hoặc kem đánh răng ngâm dây kim loại trong đó từ 2-3 phút. + Bước 2: Bạn hãy dùng bàn chải mềm, chải nhẹ nhàng trên mặt dây đồng hồ. Chú ý nhẹ nhàng để không làm xước bề mặt dây. + Bước 3: Cuối cùng bạn lau lại dây đồng sạch bằng nước ấm. Những chú ý khi thực hiện vệ sinh cho dây kim loại + Tuyệt đối tránh xa tất cả các loại hóa chất, dung môi, sổ bìa da cao cấp hcmchất tẩy rửa công nghiệp….để rửa, lau hay phun lên dây đồng hồ. + Đóng chặt các núm trước khi vệ sinh để tránh nước vào đồng hồ đeo tay. Đặc biệt với các trường dây đồng hồ là thép 316L bị gỉ sét Trường hợp làm sạch các vết gỉ sét lâu ngày của đồng hồ thép không gỉ: bạn có thể áp dụng giấm, chanh, baking soda. Nhớ là không được ngâm mặt đồng hồ trong dung dịch, hỗn hợp nào hết nhé.


----------

